# CKC (Continental Kennel Club)



## Akk578

My dogs are CKC registered. Is that a okay registry? What are your thoguhts on it? I see so many dogs now registered with CKC the (continental) now. I get mixed opinions on the registry. But how is it for German Shepherds?


----------



## Deuce

My boy is ACA (American Kennel Club) registered. I guess there isn't anything wrong with CKC, they just don't have any events near me and they don't keep the events schedule up to date most of the time.


----------



## Jax08

Those are not valid Purebred registries. Anyone can register anything with them without proving lineage.

ACA is NOT American Kennel Club. American Kennel Club is AKC. I don't have any idea what the ACA is but here is the website.

American Canine Association


----------



## Deuce

Jax08 said:


> Those are not valid Purebred registries. Anyone can register anything with them without proving lineage.
> 
> ACA is NOT American Kennel Club. American Kennel Club is AKC. I don't have any idea what the ACA is but here is the website.
> 
> American Canine Association


Sorry, typo on my part. American Canine Association. Deuce is purebred and both mom/dad were ACA registered.


----------



## Rerun

It's really very simple.

AKC is the only registration in the United States that registers dogs based on their parents AKC registraton.

ACA and CKC both allow you to take a dog out of a shelter or a stray off the street, take a picture of it, and it they deem that it looks purebred enough they register your dog. Then all the offspring can be registered as well. This doesn't make your dog a bad dog or an unworthy one, it simply means it's not a valid/real registration since all that it's based on is if the dog "looks" purebred.


----------



## Jax08

Your dog can be purebred and still registered with these organizations but basically it doesn't mean anything. The AKC, UKC are valid, recognized organizations.

If you want, you can register your purebred with the AKC under a PAL number. Your dog must be spayed/neutered and you must send in an application and pictures. If approved, and it's not hard to be approved as long as your dog looks purebred, then you can participate in any sport but not confirmation.


----------



## Deuce

For me, ACA works just fine. I'm not neutering Deuce until he's at least 18 months old so PAL registeration won't work right now and my main reason for registering him was to take part in events in my area


----------



## Chris Wild

As others have said, AKC and UKC are the only registries in the US that register solely on proof of purebred lineage. So really they are the only truly reputable registries. AKC is also the only registry in the US that is recognized by the international community.

The other registries like CKC and ACA and similar are also very commonly used by breeders who cannot register their dogs with AKC because either they have been suspended by AKC for violations or more often they cannot prove the dogs they are breeding are purebreds, from an unbroken lineage of registered purebreds, or they obtained their breeding dogs from sources who also couldn't qualify for AKC registration. This makes these registries very common for puppymills and BYBs and other questionable breeders with questionable breeding stock.

Being registered through another organization doesn't mean it's a bad dog, or that it's not a purebred. But it is sometimes questionable.


----------



## Samba

Often these registries are used by breeders who can not meet the very minimal standards set by the AKC and UKC. I am leery of them and would not support breeders who utilize them myself. 

That is not meant as a criticism of anyone's personal pet, but as an overall critique of CKC, ACA and others like them.


----------



## Deuce

Jax08 said:


> Your dog can be purebred and still registered with these organizations but basically it doesn't mean anything. The AKC, UKC are valid, recognized organizations.
> 
> If you want, you can register your purebred with the AKC under a PAL number. Your dog must be spayed/neutered and you must send in an application and pictures. If approved, and it's not hard to be approved as long as your dog looks purebred, then you can participate in any sport but not confirmation.


The dog must be at least 6 months old, as well


----------



## Rerun

It's not really a matter of 'mimimal standards.'

It's simply the fact that the breeding stock isn't AKC registered, and as such they seek alternate registrations. Tons of people look at their dogs and say, "Yeah, they're purebred." and in their hearts that's just how it is. So if they believe the dog is purebred and worthy of being bred, they'll seek another registration because most of society doesn't know the difference and thinks it's just a different, but just as good, registration.

If all you are seeking is a pet or sport dog then it really doesn't matter if the dog is registered with a specific organization.


----------



## Liesje

I voted "no". I would not purchase a pup that was anything but AKC or SV or other FCI-recognized registries. In fact I avoid breeders that use other registries because it makes me wonder why the dogs are not registered with the country's FCI-recognized registry? I also register my dogs UKC because I participate in their events but do not care either way of the breeder uses that registry.

I do not need a registry to indicate or prove that my dogs are purebred, I'm familiar with their pedigrees going all the way back.


----------



## Akk578

So if Bandit and Morgen were ever bred there puppies wouldn't be worth much?


----------



## Liesje




----------



## Chris Wild

Oh dear.......


----------



## Samba

These registries are often used by people into puppy production. I have not seen a breeder utilizing the off-registries that I would recommend.

If a person buys two dogs from these registries and is thinking about then breeding them, they will likely be advised to learn much more about German Shepherds and good breeding of them before embarking on the production of more pups in an already flooded pet market.


----------



## Emoore

Akk578 said:


> So if Bandit and Morgen were ever bred there puppies wouldn't be worth much?


They'd be worth the world to the people who love them.  (How's that for a politically correct answer?)

Honestly, they'd be worth the world to the people who love them, right up until they dump them in an animal shelter because they're moving or had a baby or the dog pee'd on the carpet. Statistically, people who pay $250 for a puppy are much more likely to dump it in a shelter at the first sign of trouble than people who pay $1000 for a puppy. 

My Rocky is a $300 newspaper dog and at his age, he's probably the only one of his littermates still owned by the people who bought them as pups.


----------



## Liesje

Emoore said:


> They'd be worth the world to the people who love them.  (How's that for a politically correct answer?)


Great answer! Words (well, words allowed on this forum) escaped me...


----------



## Castlemaid

Akk578 said:


> So if Bandit and Morgen were ever bred there puppies wouldn't be worth much?


No, they won't be worth much. Wouldn't really be worth your while.


----------



## Emoore

Castlemaid said:


> No, they won't be worth much. Wouldn't really be worth your while.


Especially since Morgan is dog aggressive, there's a strong chance you'd be producing dog-aggressive puppies. Probably a good idea to spay her ASAP.


----------



## angelas

Aside from what has already been said as far as the ConKC being used by bybs and millers who can't prove lineage or have had their registration privileges revoked. The ConKC also uses the acronym CKC to try to make money off a reputable trademark, the Canadian Kennel Club, which is the only true CKC and the official registry in Canada and were sued over in the late 1990s.


----------



## Liesje

I'd like to know the reasoning anyone would vote "yes"? What makes this a "good" registry?


----------



## BlackGSD

My guess is that it is the OP that voted yes.


----------



## Liesje

Probably, just wondering the reasoning? What do these registries offer and what makes them reputable so that they can compare to AKC, UKC and other FCI registries?


----------



## Elaine

As far as I know, there are no events sponsored by either ACA or CKC so how can people think they can enter them in anything?


----------



## Jax08

ACA Dog Shows and Events


----------



## Elaine

You know, I went and looked at the event list and many of those events have nothing to do with ACA and Puerto Rico is the only place holding an ACA dog show. Everything else is just expos and trade shows. They even have MnPBDA listed which is an AKC club which promotes responsible AKC breeders, not ACA. 

There does seem to be some ring sport association with ACA, not sure why as ACA is not internationally recognized and ring sport is. Any ring sport people know what's up with that?


----------



## Jax08

I know. The whole event listing confused me. I wouldn't consider a trade show an event to be listed under an obedience listing. But if someone didn't do their research and just saw a bunch of listing, they might believe there are events they could enter.

As far as events go. People, regardless of the dog breed, can sign up for DOCNA( agility ), ASCA (rally, agility and I think there may be some tracking), and other legitimate venues. This is NOT registering your dog as a purebred but simply registering with the organization to participate in the events for that org.


----------



## Castlemaid

Looks like the ACA is set up to provide a Pet Store Puppy registry: 

This from their registration link"
American Canine Association - Online Registration
_"Select this option if you have received a prepaid registration sticker from your pet store."_

The other option is to register your AKC registered dog. No other option. 

So does not look like good breeders would be using ACA at all.


----------



## Castlemaid

Here's the link for the 2010 ACA calender of events. If you google some of these "events", they link back to puppy mills. 

Here is an example:
From the calender of events:
Several "Lambriar" seminars offered on different dates, different locations.

Google Lambriar:
Home : Lambriar, Inc.

Major Puppy mill, from their history: ;quote]Lambriar, Inc. is steadily becoming one of the nation's l_eading suppliers_ of companion animals. 

Lambriar currently employs over 100 individuals, including full-and part-time staff veterinarians.[/quote] (italics added)

Check out their gallery with the nice delivery truck!:shocked:

If this is the kind of breeding practices that ACA promotes, no, I don't think that they are a reputable registry, nor is convenience a reason to use ACA registration.


----------



## Elaine

What I still don't get is their link to ring sport?


----------



## Castlemaid

Elaine said:


> What I still don't get is their link to ring sport?


That is weird. Now I'm curious and want to dig deeper.


----------



## dOg

Sorry to burst your bubbles, but....

The AKC will take a CKC (Continental)registration or any other registry's papers and for $30 turn out AKC registrations, _*FULL registrations!*_

So as long as your money is green, they don't care, and THAT is how reputable is done...if you pay twice, you can have paper. No health screens, no pedigree verifications, nada, nil, zilch, just $.

Best to learn how to read dogs, read pedigrees, meet the parents, the breeder, ask pointed questions and know what your getting than be snowed by any paper claims.

I could conceivably take my neutered pets papers, rescue some pound pups and the uhm reputable AKC would issue a litter registration. It's all meaningless paper that only means some greenbacks changed hands.


----------



## Jax08

dOg - I can't find anything on the AKC site regarding this. Could you please provide the information? Thanks!


----------



## gagsd

AKC does have the "conditional" registration, that will turn into "real" registration after 3 generations. American Kennel Club - Conditional Registration


----------



## Emoore

It is true that I could conceivably sell Rocky's AKC papers to someone who has a GSD-looking male that they found on the street. They could then breed this dog and say that Rocky is the father of the litter and register the puppies with the AKC, nobody would be any the wiser. The AKC doesn't know that he's neutered, and there's not a blood test, tattoo number, or anything else linking the registration papers to him.


----------



## Elaine

I have no response to such nonsense. If you want to believe that you can get your puppy mill puppy full registration without committing blatant fraud, you go right ahead.


----------



## Emoore

Elaine said:


> I have no response to such nonsense. If you want to believe that you can get your puppy mill puppy full registration without committing blatant fraud, you go right ahead.


Of course it's blatant fraud. Nobody's advocating doing it, but we ARE saying that it is sometimes done. Just pointing out that neither the AKC nor the CKC are inviolate.


----------



## Jax08

Elaine said:


> I have no response to such nonsense. If you want to believe that you can get your puppy mill puppy full registration without committing blatant fraud, you go right ahead.


huh? Who said they were going to do that? :thinking:


----------



## Elaine

Actually, I was responding to your post. Sorry. I was responding to Dog. I can make a living by robbing banks too. It's illegal, but it can be done.


----------



## Jax08

RE: Conditional Registration



> *What about dogs which are not purebred?*
> Conditional registration is only for dogs that appear to be purebred and had full AKC registration prior to the DNA exclusions being found. If the dogs in question do not appear to be purebred, an impure breeding complaint can be made to the Impure Breeding Committee, which will open an inquiry and take appropriate action.


----------



## Elaine

Jax08 said:


> huh? Who said they were going to do that? :thinking:


That was Dog's point.


----------



## Jax08

Elaine said:


> Actually, I was responding to your post.



My post? All I can say to that is perhaps you need to chill a bit. I have a pound puppy with a PAL number who is spayed. I don't need to lie, cheat or rob a bank. 

I was just asking for verification of what dOg said as there is nothing regarding the ACA on the AKC site.


----------



## Liesje

I get Elaine's drift. She's saying that there's always a way to cheat any system. It doesn't mean the AKC is as bad as the CKC, APRI, etc. The AKC is the FCI-recognized registry in this country, that is a fact and is not going to change because people are cheats.

We can't place so much emphasis on registries determining the value of a dog or proving this or that. Like I said earlier, my dogs' registry simply allows me to be involved in the activities I like to do. I know my dogs are who they are because I am familiar with the lines and pedigrees for several generations. I don't need a paper to give my dog value or prove anything about him to me.


----------



## ChristenHolden

CKC also = Canandian Kennel Club. Also a rep kennel. If I was to buy a CKC pup first thing I would ask is Can Or Con.


----------



## LaRen616

Emoore said:


> They'd be worth the world to the people who love them.  (How's that for a politically correct answer?)
> 
> *Honestly, they'd be worth the world to the people who love them, right up until they dump them in an animal shelter because they're moving or had a baby or the dog pee'd on the carpet. Statistically, people who pay $250 for a puppy are much more likely to dump it in a shelter at the first sign of trouble than people who pay $1000 for a puppy. *
> 
> My Rocky is a $300 newspaper dog and at his age, he's probably the only one of his littermates still owned by the people who bought them as pups.


You summed up what I've been trying to tell my friend.


----------



## Akk578

All the more to my defence!


----------



## gsdraven

Akk578 said:


> All the more to my defence!


----------



## Elaine

Jax08 said:


> My post? All I can say to that is perhaps you need to chill a bit. I have a pound puppy with a PAL number who is spayed. I don't need to lie, cheat or rob a bank.


You know if you would read more than a sentence at a time, you would see I was talking about Dog and NOT you. There was a typo in the first sentence that maybe if you would chill out, you could have figured out for yourself or just questioned it.


----------



## Elaine

Akk578 said:


> All the more to my defence!


I wasn't aware you were needing to be defended?


----------



## Akk578

No what I mean is.... In my house hold I got two GSD's I love them there my pets!  But Last night my BF and were talking about the dogs and that we need to take Morgen to the vet to get on HW meds and receive a well check. Out of the blue he says we should breed them because they are beautiful dogs. I am not up for breeding!! I have three kids and two Shepherds my life is full of things to do as it is. Yet i guess he thinks I am super woman or something... I voted against breeding them, yet he argued otherwise. But when I got to thinking about it they are both CKC registered. (Which does not bother me, I love them the same as I would any type of registered dog or unregistered dog.) But I had herd so many things about CKC registered dogs. So I was curious to what others with GSD's thought to the CKC registry. Because for one if I can get more facts it benefits me, up for convincing him to change his mind. Plus make it known that with their registries he wont be getting anywhere as far as people staying they are high quality dogs because they are adorable. lol Like someone said not only is Morgen a dog aggressive dog but I love my Bandit the way he is I don't want him to change if he breeds. If anyone has read my past posts I am wanting to get Bandit fixed when it is safe to do so. :crazy: I dunno why to be truthfully honest why he argues to breed them because they are not his dogs!  **I also was responding to posts on the second page I think... I didn't read the rest of the posts till after I responded.... To be honest I asked a simple question with your opinion on CKC I don't know why there for a bit it seemed members were getting testy with each other. Everyone has a different opinion! An to answers someone question to why yes was selected for a good registry I selected it! I couldn't see the results to my poll.**


----------



## Emoore

I'm glad you don't want to breed your dogs. I know they're good dogs and you love them, but if you volunteer at a shelter or even watch Craigslist for any length of time you'll see that there are waaaaaaay too many beautiful GSDs that are unwanted.


----------



## Liesje

If your BF wants more dogs around maybe he can get involved in fostering or fostering a a litter.


----------



## Akk578

Emoore said:


> I'm glad you don't want to breed your dogs. I know they're good dogs and you love them, but if you volunteer at a shelter or even watch Craigslist for any length of time you'll see that there are waaaaaaay too many beautiful GSDs that are unwanted.


 I do watch craigslist all the time because I get bored around nap time or at night when everything dies down.... It is very sad! Both my dogs came off of craigslist. I can't believe what people fight about on that site. Or you will see poeple selling one dog one day and a few days later who ever bought it turns around to sell it and the person who sold it get's all pissed. I would too, but who I really feel for is those pets! Getting treated like they have no feelings!! All people on CL seem to be out for is a the $$$ not about how those poor pets feel being bounced around.


----------



## Akk578

Liesje said:


> If your BF wants more dogs around maybe he can get involved in fostering or fostering a a litter.


I could only wish! When he means breed them he means me! What I mean by that is knowing him, he will let them breed then make me do all the caring for the puppies while he sits back and does nothing, even though he is the one that wanted to do it!! Kind of like the kids. lol He sits back and doesn't help with childcare. He thinks he is diffrent and can sleep in, in the AM and not have to make meals or clean house or have to watch them, etc. That's all up to me he figures..... Why would puppies be any diffrent?!


----------



## gagsd

My veterinarian wanted me to breed my Kenju, with my then foster dog Divvie. 
I was not as educated on GSDs then as I am now, but still knew better than that

Some people do have odd ideas at times! 

Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders (as well as a full plate).


----------



## Chicagocanine

dOg said:


> Sorry to burst your bubbles, but....
> 
> The AKC will take a CKC (Continental)registration or any other registry's papers and for $30 turn out AKC registrations, _*FULL registrations!*_


Ummm where are you getting this information? I can't find it anywhere on AKC's website and I've never heard about it before. The only thing similar to that I can find is to register dogs who are with foreign registries (including the CKC--_Canadian_ Kennel Club, not Continental.) They have a list of acceptable registries that your dog can be registered with and transferred to AKC registration, and the Continental Kennel Club is not one of them.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

gagsd said:


> My veterinarian wanted me to breed my Kenju, with my then foster dog Divvie.
> I was not as educated on GSDs then as I am now, but still knew better than that
> 
> Some people do have odd ideas at times!
> 
> Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders (as well as a full plate).


Your vet said that? Oh my.lol


----------



## AbbyK9

> knowing him, he will let them breed then make me do all the caring for the puppies while he sits back and does nothing, even though he is the one that wanted to do it!!


Since you know that he is likely to do this - and since he already has the idea to breed them in his head - maybe now would be a good time to have one of your dogs spayed or neutered so it cannot happen.

If he wants to breed two dogs that are 1 year and 9 months, respectively, and both came off Craig's List, who's to say he won't let them out together while you're not home to let them breed, then go, "Whoops, I don't know how that happened."


----------



## sitstay

AbbyK9 said:


> Since you know that he is likely to do this - and since he already has the idea to breed them in his head - maybe now would be a good time to have one of your dogs spayed or neutered so it cannot happen.


Boy, I sure agree with this! 
Sheilah


----------



## dOg

It's called the Administrative Research program. It's real.
My point was the AKC is as guilty of idiocy as any other. The DNA test too is useless,
as they only sample the Sires and couldn't verify squat. Papers are a human construction, and where there's a will, and a dollar, there's a way.

Am I going to try to register pound puppies? Never...but the idiocy would let me.

Buyer beware. With no requirements for health screens, and loopholes for shenanigans
and shysters, realize AKC registration is no reason to think anything about quality or lack thereof because it means no more than any other registry's certificate. If it did, the purebreds would not be so fraught with the serious health issues that plague many breeds. 

98% do not define the CKC as an OK registry. 
After seeing what has happened to purebreds, many would wonder the same thing of FCI affiliated Kennel Clubs!

To the OP, please neuter your dogs and consider rescue if/when you decide to add to your pack. Spend enough time to come to understand why folks simply shudder at the thought of suggesting anyone might breed a 9 month old anything.


----------



## Dainerra

Any registry is only as good as the people who use it. You can cheat any system that man has ever created. If there is money to be made, someone somewhere has figured out how to do it. The problem is that the CKC was never set up to be legit. It was set up so that people who were booted out of one registry would have a place to register their dogs. Or to register dogs that were ineligible under AKC/UKC/etc.


----------



## Samba

The CKC and ACA do not make the AKC procedures perfect in any way. This also does not change what they are and what the impetus for their inception was.


----------



## SouthernThistle

gagsd said:


> AKC does have the "conditional" registration, that will turn into "real" registration after 3 generations. American Kennel Club - Conditional Registration


"This will only occur in cases where the dogs are believed to be purebred, but a registered parent is found to be incorrect."

"Conditional registration is only for dogs that appear to be purebred and had full AKC registration prior to the DNA exclusions being found. "



Dainerra said:


> Any registry is only as good as the people who use it.


^ This x10


----------



## ShepherdsField

I met a girl who was breeding puppies with an AKC registered sire and a CKC registered dam. I didn't chose one of her pups, but the dam and a few of the female pups looked like GSD/Mal mixes and were certainly natured that way.


----------



## Jax08

dOg said:


> It's called the Administrative Research program. It's real.
> My point was the AKC is as guilty of idiocy as any other. The DNA test too is useless,
> as they only sample the Sires and couldn't verify squat. Papers are a human construction, and where there's a will, and a dollar, there's a way.
> 
> Am I going to try to register pound puppies? Never...but the idiocy would let me.


That's just crazy. So I could have taken my pound puppy, who may or may not be completely purebred, breed her, then her daughter and then her granddaughter to establish a "pedigree" and register the great-great litter as purebred. That is crazy.


----------



## Chicagocanine

dOg said:


> It's called the Administrative Research program. It's real.
> My point was the AKC is as guilty of idiocy as any other. The DNA test too is useless,
> as they only sample the Sires and couldn't verify squat. Papers are a human construction, and where there's a will, and a dollar, there's a way.


Do you have any cites for this? Anywhere that shows " Administrative Research program" really works the way you describe, or explains how it works (such as the link posted about the "conditional registration" where it clearly explained you can't just breed any dog for 3 generations and get them AKC registered)? 
Or any links to cases where people have used this to get a non-purebred dog registered?
I've never heard of it before.

I am not saying the AKC is so great. AKC doesn't care if you breed two purebred dogs that are the worst representatives of their breed, or have horrible genetic issues-- as long as they're purebred. The main difference is ConKC and the other paper mills don't even care if the dogs ARE purebred even-- they were created for/by people who were banned from AKC and since AKC isn't so strict on breeding or wonderful to begin with, think about what it must mean that these people had to make their own registry because they couldn't even cut it with AKC.


----------



## gagsd

AKC Administrative Research 
AKC FAQ


----------



## Jax08

Thank You Mary. I wish they had added a DNA test to that criteria since these dogs could be used for breeding. Either that or have them spay/neutered as part of the requirements.


----------



## Liesje

I don't think this research program means CKC, APRI, ACA, etc can just *get* AKC registration. In fact I think the millers and BYBs still use the other registries *because* they can't get AKC registration for their dogs (otherwise they'd be AKC). Having an alternate registration does not make the dog any more eligible for AKC registration.

There's some good info in the link Mary posted. The majority of dogs are still NOT registered. It costs money to use this service. Look at the examples of dogs that were allowed to be registered (parents were AKC registered, one parent was AKC registered and both parents of the other parent were, etc).



> Will AKC accept any dog from any registry?
> 
> No. AKC is not accepting dogs from other registries, but researching AKC registration eligibility.
> 
> In order to determine AKC registration eligibility, the dog owner will be required to provide a pedigree for the dog in question. The dog may qualify for registration if the pedigree shows no break in AKC lineage and 100% of the dogs in the pedigree originate from AKC registrable stock.
> 
> In order to maintain the integrity of the registry, any dog registered under this initiative is required to have permanent identification.
> 
> A dog registered with an alternate registry will not be deemed AKC registrable without thorough AKC pedigree research. AKC staff is confident that the integrity of the AKC registry will not be compromised.


----------



## Chris Wild

Exactly. I know 2 people who used this program to get AKC registration on their dogs. But in neither case was it solely because the dogs had some form of registration from another questionnable registry. Just because a dog is registered as a GSD or anything else from CKC, ACA, etc.. doesn't mean it can just go get AKC registration. Other things have to be in place as well.


----------



## RunShepherdRun

Akk578, can you scan the piece of paper the ConCK sent you and post it? It'd be interesting to see what this organization produces. If you didn't get a pedigree showing the parents etc when you got your dogs, they would have to invent a pedigree. What do they provide? A piece of paper with the pictures you supplied and that states that two witnesses you named identified the dog as looking purebred? Is that the 'registration' they provide? From their web page: "2.Dogs over 6 months of age which have no previous Registration history may be registered by providing 2 witness signatures attesting to the purebred status of the dog along with 3 photos (front,left and right) of the dog to confirm it is ‘of proper breed type’ as defined by our current CKC Registration Rules and Regulation."

Deuce, what activities are accessible to you with an ACA registration that wouldn't be without? 

I agree with everyone else, these are puppy millers' registries. I didn't know the ConCK offers 'papers' to owners of dogs without pedigree. I learned it from this post. 

Akk578, please spay your female right away. NC pounds not only kill thousands of dogs, incl purebred dogs, many of them also use gas and heart stick for the killing. You may have spared the dogs you adopted off CL this fate. 

Here is a video of a gassing in NC - I think people should know what happens. Maybe your BF will change his mind after seeing it:


----------



## AgileGSD

The reason most high volume breeders have gone to the alternate registries is because AKC started requiring sires used more than three times to be DNA tested and because their registration fees have gone up. For a commercial breeder, that is extra hassle and added expense. Many of the alternate registries give volume discounts, free litter registration and package their registration in an appealing way for pet owners (photo ID cards with the dog's info, ID tags and the such). A few years ago everyone was up in arms over AKC trying to get back some of high volume breeders. The reason they were is because many dogs that are registered with alternate registries actually _are_ eligible for AKC registration, the commercial breeders are just no longer interest in the registry. That is also why they will allow dogs from alternate registries with a pedigree of AKC eligible dogs to be registered.

The AKC stud books are shrinking because competing registries are taking business from them. Competing registries are also taking away from them with performance events and even conformation shows. Failing to get the high volume breeders back, their plan now appears to be to register as many of the rare breeds as they can and allow mixed breed at performance events. FWIW The AKC is a non-profit registry.


----------



## Samba

The AKC DNA requirements:

DNA Requirements
AKC DNA Profiling is required for: Frequently Used Sires (dogs having the greatest impact on the AKC Stud Book); imported breeding stock; dogs whose semen is collected for fresh-extended or frozen use; and for the sires, dam and puppies for Multiple-Sired Litter Registration.

No they do not require that every litter be DNA verified. That would be intensive. They do try to have some oversight on dogs who will have a greater impact in the breed.


----------



## AgileGSD

Samba said:


> The AKC DNA requirements:
> 
> DNA Requirements
> AKC DNA Profiling is required for: Frequently Used Sires (dogs having the greatest impact on the AKC Stud Book); imported breeding stock; dogs whose semen is collected for fresh-extended or frozen use; and for the sires, dam and puppies for Multiple-Sired Litter Registration.
> 
> No they do not require that every litter be DNA verified. That would be intensive. They do try to have some oversight on dogs who will have a greater impact in the breed.


*"1. Which sires are required to be AKC DNA Profiled?*
Effective for litters whelped on or after July 1, 2000, AKC DNA Profiling is required if a stud dog is classified as a Frequently Used Sire, meaning that he has produced seven or more litters in his lifetime or more than three litters in a calendar year." American Kennel Club - Frequently Used Sires Requirement FAQs


----------



## jaggirl47

Akk578 said:


> I could only wish! When he means breed them he means me! What I mean by that is knowing him, he will let them breed then make me do all the caring for the puppies while he sits back and does nothing, even though he is the one that wanted to do it!! Kind of like the kids. lol He sits back and doesn't help with childcare. He thinks he is diffrent and can sleep in, in the AM and not have to make meals or clean house or have to watch them, etc. That's all up to me he figures..... Why would puppies be any diffrent?!


 
Not trying to go totally off subject, but maybe you need a new boyfriend.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

AgileGSD said:


> *"1. Which sires are required to be AKC DNA Profiled?*
> Effective for litters whelped on or after July 1, 2000, AKC DNA Profiling is required if a stud dog is classified as a Frequently Used Sire, meaning that he has produced seven or more litters in his lifetime or more than three litters in a calendar year." American Kennel Club - Frequently Used Sires Requirement FAQs


It seems like requiring DNA profiling from the start would make more sense.


----------



## Samba

It is a matter of making the best choice for the greatest impact without adding undue costs to breeders of small numbers.


----------



## Akk578

jaggirl47 said:


> Not trying to go totally off subject, but maybe you need a new boyfriend.


Oh yes! That's the answer split up a family b/c my boyfriend has a bad idea!! Yes please stay on topic Dr.Phil..... No it's not right he wants to breed them. However splitting up a family because of it is way over reacting and even suggesting what you did is a area that is none of your concern.


----------



## counter

Paw Paw is registered with the ConKC and it really means as much to me as Nara being AKC registered. I was able to get a pedigree certificate from both, which I framed and hung on the wall in their bedroom. AKC obviously has a better reputation, higher standards, and offers more (like the CAR program that we've enrolled in), but I don't see much of a difference in our lives. Both dogs are healthy. Both are potentially show quality, although I'd never show them (can't show Nara now that she's spayed). Both dogs are happy! That's all that matters to me. But I understand why ConKC has the reputation it has. I'd trust the AKC over ConKC anyday!

Paw Paw was a rescue who happened to have papers accompany him when we got him. He was never registered, so I did that after I got him back when he was 8 months old.


----------



## Liesje

It's not so much about trusting the registry themselves (b/c even the AKC is not indicative of quality) but trusting the breeders and why they chose that registry. Pedigrees you can print off at sitstay.com or the Pedigree Database for free.


----------



## AgileGSD

Liesje said:


> It's not so much about trusting the registry themselves (b/c even the AKC is not indicative of quality) but trusting the breeders and why they chose that registry. Pedigrees you can print off at sitstay.com or the Pedigree Database for free.


 I agree. And it takes more than registration to make a dog show or working quality.


----------



## jaggirl47

Akk578 said:


> Oh yes! That's the answer split up a family b/c my boyfriend has a bad idea!! Yes please stay on topic Dr.Phil..... No it's not right he wants to breed them. However splitting up a family because of it is way over reacting and even suggesting what you did is a area that is none of your concern.


 
First off, I am far from Dr Phil but would love his income. Second, I was commenting on what you said that he does nothing but sit back and considers everything your job. As a woman, I feel that's very disrespectful.

Now, on the subject of the dogs....I agree with the other posts.


----------



## will_and_jamie

Continental Kennel Club - That's the CKC I've heard of. When I go back home to visit my family in Georgia, there's a flea market that a friend of mine drags me to. Her daughters like to go look at the pets. I always see the little pups - so cute. I hear customers asking about their "papers" and the sellers saying they're papered through the Continental Kennel Club. I hear customers asking about health guarantees of pups and sellers giving them a spiel about how once the dog is purchased and taken home, the guarantee ends there, it's out of the breeder/seller's hands. Those people that sell there - their practices just seem so shady, imo. So, that just makes me weary of anything related to CKC.


----------

